# Mal hallo sagen



## Publik (8 Dez. 2011)

ich wollte mich nur mal eben vorstellen...
Bin schon etwas länger hier,habe es aber noch nicht wirklich genutzt 
Aber das wird sich jetzt ändern
In diesen Sinne


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Dez. 2011)

Hallöchen und hab spass.
Wir freuen uns auch auf Tolle Beiträge und Themen von dir:thumbup:​


----------



## astrosfan (9 Dez. 2011)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen auf CB.
Schön dass Du Dich nun publik gemacht hast 
Weiterhin viel Spaß :thumbup:


----------



## General (9 Dez. 2011)

Willkommen Publik auf CB :thumbup:


----------

